# Online Shopping?



## xFlossy (Aug 17, 2010)

I was wondering if you all could recommend some online shopping  sites based in the US? In particular cheapish and cute handbags? lol. TIA ladies


----------



## jrjrr (Aug 18, 2010)

depends what kind of bags you're looking for lol. 

Hmm...handbags online...i think ive bought from ebags.com They always have coupons and you can check out their clearance section. if you sign up for emails they send you good offers all the time.

you could always check overstock.com, they always are changing their inventory.

Ive also heard of baghaus.com, they have alot of cute handbags. Ive never bought from them personally..

You should also check out stores like Marshall's and TJ maxx


----------



## xFlossy (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you! I am looking for slouch bags in particular I think lol. I see so many I like and want them allllll


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 20, 2010)

i was reading a magazine and found urbanog.com which has cute stuff for pretty decent prices. Also I love lulus.com


----------



## jrjrr (Aug 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xFlossy* 

 
_Thank you! I am looking for slouch bags in particular I think lol. I see so many I like and want them allllll_

 

I knowww! lol I am so addicted to bags....and well pretty much everything haha....i dont know where to put them anymore lol and thanks for the awesome cites xsnowwhite...i had never heard of those but just took a quick look and they have pretty nice things at comfortable prices


----------



## deasaiankita (Sep 17, 2011)

I found some online Cosmetics shopping stores in India. Like Home shop. www.coollifeshop.com and many more. who sells branded cosmetics.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Oct 7, 2011)

I've been getting a lot of my handbags at the Urban Outfitters online sales lately. When they go on sale, they're "bargains"!


----------

